# MTB - Friday 9/2/11 - Nass RAW



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2011)

Gonna get out for a ride after work tomorrow.  I plan on starting at 5:30ish.  I intend to have my lights with me, but I may forget and am not necessarily planning on needing them anyway.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll be there. Parking??


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2011)

Thinking soccer fields, but I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Soccer fields at 5:30 it is then


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok! See you then.


----------

